# [HOW-TO][CHICAGO] Ventra using SimplyTapp



## mstofflett (Apr 6, 2014)

This is a how-to guide on using your phone's NFC to get onto the CTA.
Requirements are as follows:
Android 4.4 (KitKat)
SimplyTapp App
SquareLess App
Phone that supports NFC
Ventra Card

First install and setup SimplyTapp. It's free, runs on almost anything with 4.4 and will be the main application used when getting on the CTA.

After you have setup your SimplyTapp account, create your PIN.

Add a card, select swipe yours, you will end up at a webpage telling you that you need a card swiper inorder to continue, this is not the case. click Get The Card Now. Sign in, authorize the new card (blah, blah, blah). stop when you get to Put your swipe data in this box.

goto the home screen (Push home button or however you do it on your phone)

Install SquareLess from PlayStore (Same developer that made SimplyTapp)
Open SquareLess
Hold your Ventra Card upto your phones NFC sensor (most devices are on the back).
You will hear the NFC sound on your phone and if it reads it sucessfully you will get a long string on numbers (possibly letters aswell). Get a piece of paper (If anyone can figure out how to clipboard this PLEASE TELL US HOW), write the entire string including all numbers, letters and special characters.

Now goback to your web browser which will have the swipe data box we saw earlier in it. Type the ENTIRE string into the box, it has to be exact (case sensitive) with no changes. After you have the ENTIRE string entered, click Swipe Complete.

The card will save to your account. ALL DONE!!!

Make sure you select Tapp as your default pay app under settings, otherwise gWallet will transmit cc info.

Now when your at the station or a bus. Open the Application, click on the card, hit Pay. Hold the device over the Ventra scanner and you should get a GO!

I did this using my Ventra Mastercard, after using it I checked my MoneyNetwork prepaid balance and it did not charge under the prepaid. Checked ventrachicago.com and it showed up under my transit balance. SO IT WORKED.

Its just like a second ventra card, you can even interchange the card with the phone. EXAMPLE: get on the redline using the card, transfer to the bus using the phone and still pay transfer price.

Let me know your trials and tribulations. Feedback is welcomed, works or not. LET ME KNOW


----------



## iKoolkid (Apr 7, 2014)

Ermehgerd I wish more chigoans could see this. Imma set this up later

Sent from my  Galaxy*S* III


----------



## billups55 (Apr 10, 2014)

Test this out with my school ventra card and all is working on my end. Followed the instructions in the op and bam now my phone is my cta pass!!!! Thanks sir.


----------



## 13abarry (May 26, 2014)

*Sets up but doesn't recognize Ventra card reader*

Whenever I tap on a Ventra machine with the card up, nothing happens. Nor does anything happen when I tap at the turnstile. I am running 4.4.2 (Paranoid Android 4.3B6)


----------



## BallCity (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh wow, this actually works! I did not have high hopes, but it worked flawlessly. I feel sort of weird using my phone for the Ventra now, but whatever, it rocks - this is the future! It also reads a lot better and faster than the physical cards - this is amazing.

FYI, I'm on T-Mobile with a Nexus 5. The instructions in the OP have slightly changed as the website has been redesigned a bit I think, but either way, it's easy to navigate through. The only issue is to manually type out the magnetic stripe information, but I was able to easily do it and get it to work on the first try.


----------



## lagoboss (Jun 16, 2014)

BallCity said:


> Oh wow, this actually works! I did not have high hopes, but it worked flawlessly. I feel sort of weird using my phone for the Ventra now, but whatever, it rocks - this is the future! It also reads a lot better and faster than the physical cards - this is amazing.
> 
> FYI, I'm on T-Mobile with a Nexus 5. The instructions in the OP have slightly changed as the website has been redesigned a bit I think, but either way, it's easy to navigate through. The only issue is to manually type out the magnetic stripe information, but I was able to easily do it and get it to work on the first try.

Click to collapse



Encounter any nosey bus drivers yet?  I plan to use this in place of my physical ventra card. They said that it is like 50 bucks to replace if lost.


----------



## BallCity (Jun 16, 2014)

lagoboss said:


> Encounter any nosey bus drivers yet?  I plan to use this in place of my physical ventra card. They said that it is like 50 bucks to replace if lost.

Click to collapse



I've only used it for a week but so far no questions. From what I understand with Google wallet or ISIS you can use your phone to pay for the bus with a debit card anyway. The advantage to the method in this thread though is you can use the actually Ventra card and it will hit your ventra credit and/or transit benefits, not a charge on a debit card.

As for lost Ventra cards, I've lost mine a couple of tines. It's only a $5 replacement fee. That being said, the phone is so much better and easier


----------



## lagoboss (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  My card is a ventra upass that defaults to a regular transit card when I'm not in school.   It has a hefty replacement fee. I'm going to test it out today on the blue line. 

Wish me luck 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lagoboss (Jun 16, 2014)

Just did it Monroe on the blue line. It was quicker than my regular card

Edit: just tried on the 55th street bus. It had normal ventra processing lag :/

The lady before me tapped her card several times before it worked and then I hovered my phone and it had the processing lag and then my phone said card busy.

I'm starting to think that we are just at the mercy of the load on the Ventra network or windows mobile on the Ventra pad as far as lag occurring :/

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BallCity (Jun 16, 2014)

lagoboss said:


> Just did it Monroe on the blue line. It was quicker than my regular card
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



See?! I told you. The phone is so much better at transmitting that signal.


----------



## lagoboss (Jun 16, 2014)

BallCity said:


> See?! I told you. The phone is so much better at transmitting that signal.

Click to collapse



Yep  I just tried on the 55th street bus. The senior citizen that tapped his card had to touch the pad several times and then it  had  major processing lag. My phone just vibrated and the pad said go immediately.   This is so cool.

Oh and I forgot to add that my phone is in a rather thick holster case.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BallCity (Jun 16, 2014)

lagoboss said:


> Yep  I just tried on the 55th street bus. The senior citizen that tapped his card had to touch the pad several times and then it  had  major processing lag. My phone just vibrated and the pad said go immediately.   This is so cool.
> 
> Oh and I forgot to add that my phone is in a rather thick holster case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ah nice about the case! I have a slim case over my Nexus 5, and that also has no issues whatsoever. It almost feels wrong to be using the phone for the transit lines, but it's amazing. Guess we live in the future huh.


----------



## lagoboss (Jun 17, 2014)

BallCity said:


> It almost feels wrong to be using the phone for the transit lines, but it's amazing. Guess we live in the future huh.

Click to collapse



It does feel very odd.  5 years ago, I didn't even picture these implications for a phone.  NFC rocks.  

I just hope there is no abuse with it.  It's one of the reasons I don't carry my chase card debit card with nfc.  It's kind of creepy knowing someone could soft-clone your card if they get close enough.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigiberg (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't get Squareless to read my Ventra card, any ideas?


----------



## lagoboss (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey, these are the questions I'd ask myself.

Is nfc activated on the device?

Does the phone read other NFC tags? (Like nfc tags or a Chase bank blink enabled card)

Does the phone react in any way when you tap the card? My phone has two types of beeps/bloops for successful and unsuccessful taps.

Do most ventra touch pads read your ventra card?

What device are you you using?

Maybe we can start troubleshooting with more information. 

Best


Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## macallik (Jun 22, 2014)

Will check this out, thanks.



lagoboss said:


> Just did it Monroe on the blue line. It was quicker than my regular card
> 
> Edit: just tried on the 55th street bus. It had normal ventra processing lag :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shout out from Hyde Park! 

Anyways, based on experiences, Ventra confirmation on the bus takes longer than at the train station and have a lower success rate as is if I remember correctly... that is why the CTA was withholding payments for Ventra for a while. They met their train SLA's but the bus readers were still hit or miss.


----------



## lagoboss (Jun 22, 2014)

macallik said:


> Will check this out, thanks.
> 
> 
> Shout out from Hyde Park!
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 for Hyde Park too!

My experiences seem to support this too.  The turnstiles are way quicker these days.  I feel sorry for bus drivers. Especially on 6 when there are like 20 people trying to get on and they are re-tapping over and over.  

Still very excited about duplicating my upass though.  I don't have to worry about misplacing the card anymore XD. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## calebpw (Jun 24, 2014)

*military service pass*

Does anyone have any experience using with a military service pass. It's an unlimited use pass and am assuming it would work if the Upass worked. I have been out of town but am flying home tomorrow and can't wait to try it. I will post results.

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

Also, when searching for simply tapp app, I don't find one by that name just one named Tapp. However, in the pictures under app description one of the screenshots shows Simply Tapp. Am I correct in assuming this is the correct one? Andrew Stephen is listed as the developer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BallCity (Jun 24, 2014)

calebpw said:


> Does anyone have any experience using with a military service pass. It's an unlimited use pass and am assuming it would work if the Upass worked. I have been out of town but am flying home tomorrow and can't wait to try it. I will post results.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In terms of the app, you are absolutely correct - it is now called just "Tapp" in the Android Market and the developer is "Andrew Stephen". That is the same developer for both of the apps you need to download. The website used to setup Tapp is still called SimplyTapp, though.

As for the military service pass - I have no idea, but I bet it will work. Literally this method just mimics the physical card itself. I have pre-tax transit benefits from work, and this works fine to take the balance from there, works fine with transfer fees, etc -- it is literally the same exact thing as a physical card.


----------



## calebpw (Jun 24, 2014)

Great! As I left my ventra card in Chicago, I can't set it up until I get home. My flight gets in around 1pm tomorrow and I will post whether it worked for me or not by tomorrow evening.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mstofflett (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm going to talk with Ventra in the next couple days about making an official app. I know this is something they have wanted since the beginning... And know that I've figured it out, it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## lagoboss (Jun 27, 2014)

OMG, that would be so cool. I'd like to just have google wallet installed so that it doesn't have to fight with simply tapp to be the default app.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## calebpw (Jun 27, 2014)

lagoboss said:


> Hey, these are the questions I'd ask myself.
> 
> Is nfc activated on the device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys, 
So I made it back home. Had to get my military service pass replaced. However, I am having the same issue as the poster above, with squareless not reading my ventra card. 
Detailsk I have the AT&T Samsung Galaxy S5. Stock, however i did root using the new 'root towel'exploit. I believe that's the name of it. I do have NFC enabled. My ventra card does work at the train turnstiles as well as the buses. I also tried reading a friends ventra card and it wouldn't read it either. I haven't had a chance to try it with anything else. I don't own anything else, that I'm aware of, to try to read. Can anyone help me troubleshoot by offering suggestions I can use to test the NFC function with. I'm in the loop. Are there anywhere, such as advertisements or businesses I could test it out with?

Thanks,
Caleb

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lagoboss (Jun 28, 2014)

calebpw said:


> Hi guys,
> So I made it back home. Had to get my military service pass replaced. However, I am having the same issue as the poster above, with squareless not reading my ventra card.
> Detailsk I have the AT&T Samsung Galaxy S5. Stock, however i did root using the new 'root towel'exploit. I believe that's the name of it. I do have NFC enabled. My ventra card does work at the train turnstiles as well as the buses. I also tried reading a friends ventra card and it wouldn't read it either. I haven't had a chance to try it with anything else. I don't own anything else, that I'm aware of, to try to read. Can anyone help me troubleshoot by offering suggestions I can use to test the NFC function with. I'm in the loop. Are there anywhere, such as advertisements or businesses I could test it out with?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back and thanks for your service! 

One way to test nfc would be with another person with a S5 or S4. You could try to use s beam to transfer contact details or a photo.

You could also set up google wallet on your phone, link a debit card, and pay at a turnstyle or Mc Donald's.  If you test at the turnstyle, it will charge the credit/debit account full fare and you won't get a transfer.

Squareless may have issues with the S5, but I'm not sure.

There seems to be mixed results on the Google Play page as far as the app working or not working.  One person claimed that it doesn't work on nexus 5.

Another thing that I just found out is that the NFC feature seems to rely on the phone's battery.  If your battery isn't stock,  it could impact the situation.

A case on the phone,  could be interfering too.

People with an S5, please chime in.

I hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## calebpw (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey thanks for the suggestions. I'll try that, I'll also look into contacting the developer. More to follow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## icmevans (Jul 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if this works with a Ventra U-Pass?  My Nexus 4 doesn't seem to pick it up.  I know my nfc works because a different app picks up one of the ventra temporary cards, however Simplyless does not pick it up at all.  Im not sure if its a ventra u-pass thing or the simplless app doesnt work with the way nfc is on the nexus.  Any insite would be good.


----------



## lagoboss (Jul 3, 2014)

It works with my upass,  but I have a note 3 international model from Panama

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## calebpw (Jul 10, 2014)

An update, my NFC works fine when tested by using the S Beam function. Must be a problem between the app and the S5. I'm going to contact the developer and let you know when I hear back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SilverWolf12 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just set it up and hopefully it will work tomorrow. Many thanks to the OP that made this.

Using an LG Optimus G AT&T, rooted with CM 11 M8 on it. 

Has anyone ever gotten weird stares or question when using this? L:ike from the busdriver or the person behind you.


----------



## lagoboss (Jul 15, 2014)

SilverWolf12 said:


> Just set it up and hopefully it will work tomorrow. Many thanks to the OP that made this.
> 
> Using an LG Optimus G AT&T, rooted with CM 11 M8 on it.
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten weird stares or question when using this? L:ike from the busdriver or the person behind you.

Click to collapse



I kind of freaked out the passengers on the 55th street bus one day, but I haven't had any bus drivers say anything yet

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SilverWolf12 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I could pull the card info using square less. And I put in the that info in Tapp. But whenever I  tap my phone against the fare machine nothing happens. I'm using CM 11 M8 with NFC and Android Beam turned on. Can anyone help me figure out what I'm doing wrong? 

Sent from my LG-E970 using XDA Free mobile app

Edit: In the meantime, I found that putting my ventra card in the case with my phone so it's sandwiched between the two works. Bus fare machines are a little picky, but L train stops seem to work fine. Hopefully this is a good work arounbd for anybody like me who is having trouble going card free.

Edit2: I couldn't find the SimplyTapp App in the Playstore. Instead there is this app called Tapp. It's made by the same developer who made SquareLess like the OP stated. So I'm using that.

I made my account and everything but the instructions change from the the OP said.  Upon clicking Add New Card>SwipeYours, I get to sent to this website. I click the "send application" button and enter the string of characters I got from Sqaureless. Everything proceeds fine, and it tells me my new card is ready. But when I hold the phone over a Ventra fare machine, nothing happens. Any help?


----------



## lagoboss (Jul 17, 2014)

Before you tap the phone to the ventra pad, have you opened Tapp and selected your ventra card and pressed pay?

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SilverWolf12 (Jul 17, 2014)

lagoboss said:


> Before you tap the phone to the ventra pad, have you opened Tapp and selected your ventra card and pressed pay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



This is what I see when I hit the pay button. The fare machines does nothing and nothing happens on my phone. 







http://imgur.com/CuGWf9j
Hopefully the second link shows up correctly.


----------



## lagoboss (Jul 17, 2014)

My on screen card doesn't have the Mastercard logo and stuff.  It just says "swipe yours" instead.

Here is a pic:

http://imgur.com/g6zMbjT

I'm not sure if this is due to me having a upass and your use of a regular ventra card or the way that your card was added to Tapp.

Regular ventra card users, does your card inside Tapp have all of that Mastercard stuff or does it just say "swipe yours"?

Nevertheless,  any ventra pad should attempt to read the phone when your phone is presented with a Tapp card ready for payment.  

Do places like Mc Donald's or the toll booth read nfc payment from your phone?


Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SilverWolf12 (Jul 17, 2014)

The info I pulled from square less said MasterCard mobile paypass so I went with that. I'll make a new card when I get home. Thank you for suggestion.

Sent from my LG-E970 using XDA Free mobile app

Oh this is the first time I'm actually using NFC on my phone so I don't know if it works at McDonalds. I just assumed NFC on my phone works correctly sine I could pull info with squareless.


----------



## DJSmoove (Jul 27, 2014)

This mod is a hit or miss for me.  I been using this for almost a month now. Sometimes the system doesn't read my phone right and it says try again. Sometimes I have to use my actual card. This is a real neat feature and I just hope ventra comes out with an app soon. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lagoboss (Jul 29, 2014)

I've had processing lag too. But I get that on my physical card as well.  I don't think it's the phone or card I think the failed attempts and lag are due to the faulty system and Ventra pads. An official app would be nice though 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## usefulidiot127 (Aug 4, 2014)

Works great for me. As someone else pointed out, the website must have been redesigned at some point and the instructions aren't word-for-word accurate anymore but it was easy enough to stumble through. It took me a bunch of tries to get squareless to read my card. 

Doesn't this mean Ventra is kind of...not secure? Should it really be that easy to basically clone an NFC payment card?


----------



## mandrsn1 (Aug 4, 2014)

bigiberg said:


> I can't get Squareless to read my Ventra card, any ideas?

Click to collapse



I'm having the same issue


----------



## usefulidiot127 (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's what I did that worked for me, with the new website format.

Add new card - SwipeYours.
Use the SimplyBank Demo issuer and click send application
Select the Tapp app
Take your string acquired from Sqaureless and type it in the box to the left of "Modify Script." Click modify script when finished
Click personalize card
Click start new application
Select Visa Magstripe SwipeYours (even though MasterCard paypass is an option, don't pick that)

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




mandrsn1 said:


> I'm having the same issue

Click to collapse



I had to scan it like 30 times before it finally read it. My phone kept vibrating as if it was communicating but it wouldn't read the string. Then randomly, it finally worked.


----------



## mandrsn1 (Aug 4, 2014)

usefulidiot127 said:


> I had to scan it like 30 times before it finally read it. My phone kept vibrating as if it was communicating but it wouldn't read the string. Then randomly, it finally worked.

Click to collapse



It didn't work with my phone.  It worked fine on my nexus 7 however.


----------



## RUGGNATION (Aug 5, 2014)

This is awesome, but what about security? Seems like pubtrans would be the perfect place to snake stuff via NFC since its close quarters and all. And what about double charging like was happening when ventra first launched if you also carry your ventra card?

Either way, even as a proof of concept this is awesome.


----------



## sirrix (Aug 5, 2014)

*thank you!*

Worked brilliantly on my Nexus 4! Keep in mind that there is a space before and after the forward slash in the card data. Thank you! 

BTW this theoretically could be used to sniff card data..I tried on an AMEX card and it read it through my jeans and wallet. Be vigilant!

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------

I will say that my Nexus 4 was very finicky in scanning my Ventra card, but it scanned my AMEX card very easily when I tested that. I believe the Ventra cards to be particular. Try in many configurations - it did eventually work quite well once I found the right spot on the card and phone. 



lagoboss said:


> Welcome back and thanks for your service!
> 
> One way to test nfc would be with another person with a S5 or S4. You could try to use s beam to transfer contact details or a photo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## SilverWolf12 (Aug 5, 2014)

usefulidiot127 said:


> Here's what I did that worked for me, with the new website format.
> 
> Add new card - SwipeYours.
> Use the SimplyBank Demo issuer and click send application
> ...

Click to collapse




After you select Visa MagstripeYours, that's it? I don't have to do anything else? I've been hitting the modify script button and selecting personalize but not continuing on. 



sirrix said:


> Worked brilliantly on my Nexus 4! Keep in mind that there is a space before and after the forward slash in the card data. Thank you!
> 
> BTW this theoretically could be used to sniff card data..I tried on an AMEX card and it read it through my jeans and wallet. Be vigilant!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been putting in a space before the slash, not after so I'll try this and the post above tomorrow. Thank you all for the suggestions. Hopefully it will work for me this time. I can make a card fine, but the ventra fare machine won't read it and nothing happens. 

Also, to avoid any security issues, could we use an app like LLama or Tasker to turn on NFC when we open Tapp and turn it off when we close Tapp? Would that help?


----------



## icmevans (Aug 5, 2014)

You have a nexus 4? How did u get it to read the card? I can't get it to read mine. Can you post what version you are running? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sirrix (Aug 5, 2014)

No, you have to continue you on - there are some more detailed instructions on this reddit thread that should help but you keep going until it basically asks if you want to add another card. I can't add the external link but it is in the r/chicago subreddit, the title of the post is "Instructions to add your Android 4.4+ NFC device to an existing Ventra account"

Then you have to sync the Tapp app and authorize the card by hitting on "pay" and then selecting your option. 

Re: security, I'm sorry I wasn't clear - the NFC phone app isn't likely a source of being sniffed but you certainly can set a PIN so you have to type your PIN each time you use it. What I was saying is I was unaware phones can be turned into NFC sniffers! This is good advice to everyone to keep your NFC cards (Ventra, AMEX, etc) safe from other people's phones.



SilverWolf12 said:


> After you select Visa MagstripeYours, that's it? I don't have to do anything else? I've been hitting the modify script button and selecting personalize but not continuing on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------




icmevans said:


> You have a nexus 4? How did u get it to read the card? I can't get it to read mine. Can you post what version you are running?

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm using a stock unlocked Nexus 4 running version 4.4.4. It took me a hundred tries to get it to work but just try every possible location on the card and the phone - the NFC chip on the Ventra card is a piece of garbage and needs to be right on the right spot on the phone to get it to work.


----------



## reflux83 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Work great on Oneplus One*

I was unable to read ventra card on my OPO.  I ended up using squareless on a Nexus 7 (2012) to read the card and even that was difficult. But once I was able to get the number and transfer it to simplytapp it seems to work even more effectively than the ventra card itself. Thanks for the guide. You should mention  that the ventra card will take some patience to get to be read.


----------



## icmevans (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been trying to get my nexus 4 to read my Ventra upass for like an hour.  All I have gotten is a bunch of "vamms " or the sound it makes and twice got 2 failed card reads. Anyone know a better way??

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lagoboss (Aug 8, 2014)

We need to make a list of squareless hassle free devices.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eamondaly (Aug 8, 2014)

*Works on Moto X*

Worked flawlessly on my Moto X. Interestingly, the turnstile had trouble reading if I put the phone right against it (which I normally have to do with my card). Hovering it about a half-inch away worked fine.


----------



## icmevans (Aug 30, 2014)

Okay. So I finally got the card read after too long.  But what is the application secret and the key? What's the difference?

Scratch all of this! Lol all you have to do is not do custom issuer.


----------



## kubodhi (Sep 12, 2014)

Does this only work with standard fare transactions?  I subscribe to a monthly unlimited pass and as far as I can tell from here (ventrachicago.com/terms/#linkedTo), the reader would only see the NFC information and not the actual transit pass linked to my Ventra card.  Can anyone clarify this?


----------



## lagoboss (Sep 12, 2014)

It emulates your physical card. Any pass on your card will be available on the phone.

The ventra pads see the phone as the card; they are even interchangeable meaning: you can tap on the bus (the pad deducts full fare and then you tap the phone on the turnstyle (the pad gives you your transfer).

I use this setup with my UPASS with unlimited rides and there is no issue.  It only charges me when my pass isn't active.

I hope this helps.
Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iSecks (Sep 14, 2014)

Omg yes! This is awesome, I've been wanting to do this for a while but I didn't know how. Thanks for the guide!


----------



## Juiceboy125 (Sep 15, 2014)

Seems like this doesn't work for me. The SimplyTap app keeps crashing when I try opening it. :/ I was really looking forward to using my phone for this. I have the Find 7a running CM11. Is there an alternative app I could use?


----------



## smac7 (Sep 15, 2014)

so this doesn't interfere with google wallet at all?


----------



## icmevans (Sep 15, 2014)

That is correct. U have to open each one separately I believe. And u can't put Ventra cards into google wallet which is odd.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## highcheef13 (Sep 15, 2014)

mstofflett said:


> Add a card, select swipe yours, you will end up at a webpage telling you that you need a card swiper inorder to continue, this is not the case. click Get The Card Now. Sign in, authorize the new card (blah, blah, blah). stop when you get to Put your swipe data in this box.

Click to collapse



After I select SwipeYours it brings me here: http://i.imgur.com/mLnEyKO.png

I can't figure out how to proceed... Maybe they updated the app since your original instructions?


----------



## icmevans (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah this was my problem. All you have to do is click send application. After that you just follow the instructions it gives you. Put in the code. And edit script and then continue or what ever the button is.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ACastanza (Sep 15, 2014)

Anyone get a chance to try this with other transit providers? Seattle "Orca" card maybe?


----------



## aj4000au (Sep 15, 2014)

ACastanza said:


> Anyone get a chance to try this with other transit providers? Seattle "Orca" card maybe?

Click to collapse



I'm gonna try this with Sydney's Opal transport card...

Edit: Doesn't work. Squareless can't read the card's NFC data.


----------



## giovanni645 (Sep 15, 2014)

aj4000au said:


> I'm gonna try this with Sydney's Opal transport card...
> 
> Edit: Doesn't work. Squareless can't read the card's NFC data.

Click to collapse



Trying this in the Metro Card out here in the Middle East - Squareless can't read the data:

Here's the tag info from NFC Tools:

NXP MIFARE DESFire / NXP MIFARE DESFire EV1
IsoDep, NfcA

ATQA
0x0344

SAK
0x20

ATS
0x80



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><card type="2" id="046a5372f52f80" scanned_at="1410788800145">
> <applications>
> <application id="16777215">
> <files>
> ...

Click to collapse



What tag info do you get from the NFC Card for Ventra?

Is there a way to translate this information to the swipe details?


----------



## webmastir (Sep 15, 2014)

Is the SimplyTapp app this one? 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapp

It's not named SimplyTapp. Just Tapp.


----------



## Rapscallion16 (Sep 15, 2014)

Worked like a charm on my OnePlus One! I did have issues with SquareLess not recognizing my card, but I got it eventually. I'll be sure to share this with my more techie friends.


----------



## webmastir (Sep 15, 2014)

WindyCityRockr said:


> Worked like a charm on my OnePlus One! I did have issues with SquareLess not recognizing my card, but I got it eventually. I'll be sure to share this with my more techie friends.

Click to collapse



WHICH SIMPLYTAPP app did you install? I can't find it.


----------



## Rapscallion16 (Sep 15, 2014)

webmastir said:


> WHICH SIMPLYTAPP app did you install? I can't find it.

Click to collapse



The one you posted before is correct. I'm not sure why OP called it SimplyTapp.


----------



## webmastir (Sep 15, 2014)

WindyCityRockr said:


> The one you posted before is correct. I'm not sure why OP called it SimplyTapp.

Click to collapse



Oh. I wish he would've fuc king linked to the apps 

Thanks man :good:

EDIT: Follow this guy's instructions since OP won't ever update his post.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54614130&postcount=40


----------



## lagoboss (Sep 18, 2014)

It interferes with Google wallet on my phone. In order to use Tapp, you have to set it up as the default payment app. But if you want to use Google Wallet, you can always open the app and temporarily set Google Wallet as default and when you need to use Tapp,  you can set it as the default app.

If someone does not have this experience,  please comment or chime in.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iSecks (Sep 20, 2014)

Did the Tapp update break this for anyone? I can't get my card to scan anymore.


----------



## icmevans (Sep 20, 2014)

It just broke for me too. Paid so much because I don't carry my card anymore. Does anyone have the old api ??

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rapscallion16 (Sep 20, 2014)

The new update deleted my old card, but I saved my card code so I readded it. It added the card again fine, but it also restored my old card so now I have two Ventra cards stored. It's unfortunate that the only way to do this whole thing is with a buggy app like Tapp.


----------



## matrix2004 (Sep 20, 2014)

What happened to the developer? If he doesn't want to keep updating it, maybe he can pass it on to one of us?


----------



## lagoboss (Sep 20, 2014)

I haven't tried myself today. I haven't been out on CTA since Thursday.   I sent the developer an email about the card not being recognized after the update.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## icmevans (Sep 20, 2014)

I got it to work again. I pretty much started from scratch. Deleted all cards I had stored. Uninstalled the app and started the whole process over. Also I entered in the full string and not just the second half. Don't know if that made a difference but it just worked for me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## guess005 (Sep 20, 2014)

This changed everything. I hate carrying my wallet, I go so far as to choose which gas station I go to based on if they accept Google wallet.

Now that I have this, no more ventra card to hold don't either.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lagoboss (Sep 21, 2014)

The dev replied and said that the update had an issue and that they are working on it.  I'll let him know that it is working after starting over.

I'd carry the physical card just to be safe until the next update. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## icmevans (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the update. You should ask since u got a hold of him if he can add a feature to at least nickname cards since they all say swipeyours.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lagoboss (Sep 22, 2014)

I can confirm that it is working again after reinstalling the app and re-adding the card.

I let him know about the nicknames and also suggested the ability to select the card's photo.  

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## webmastir (Sep 23, 2014)

I re added mine and will try again on the CTA.

Thanks


----------



## fizmixa (Sep 30, 2014)

doesn't look like squareless is available in the google playstore:  "this item isn't available in your country"


----------



## lagoboss (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

This is an update from the dev: " found the problem.
good news and bad news.
the bad news.  any new cards you created since the problem will not work.  but older cards will work.
so you may have to go through the wizard again and add your cards if you removed your old ones.
new app published.
-doug "

Hope this helps

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## webmastir (Oct 9, 2014)

After readding, I get intermittent results. Works once, but not the 2nd time. I haven't tried it a 3rd time yet.


----------



## lagoboss (Oct 9, 2014)

It's intermittent for me too, but so is my physical card :/ 

I've actually stopped using it due to processing lag on the bus.  It locks the phone up and says "card busy" and the ventra pad lags out too.  But this processes is shorter with the physical card :/

#FUVentra 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## webmastir (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah I've never had any problems with my Ventra card.  I have to tap twice, every once in a while, but it's pretty rare. I also don't use CTA much any more.


----------



## icmevans (Oct 9, 2014)

Have you tested it since the update today? I don't want to be stranded without card today. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## webmastir (Oct 9, 2014)

icmevans said:


> Have you tested it since the update today? I don't want to be stranded without card today.

Click to collapse



No. I haven't. I just updated it a few min ago. Not sure when I'll have a chance to try it again.


----------



## lagoboss (Oct 9, 2014)

After installing the update available now (version 2.5), cards added before the previous update  (the one that screwed everything up) should work.

So everybody that has been relying on this setup that re-added their cards between 2.4 and 2.5 AND deleted everything before 2.4 should re-add their cards- that is how I understood it.

I have not tested it.  I would bring the physical card just to be safe though.

I will test my re-added card on version 2.5 ~ 2:25pm today on the blue line. I don't have the heart to play with it on the bus :/

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## webmastir (Oct 9, 2014)

lagoboss said:


> After installing the update available now (version 2.5), cards added before the previous update  (the one that screwed everything up) should work.
> 
> So everybody that has been relying on this setup that re-added their cards between 2.4 and 2.5 AND deleted everything before 2.4 should re-add their cards- that is how I understood it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah don't want to be that fool who dicks around forever trying to pay with your phone, eventually having to pull out your card, which you should've done in the first place (in their eyes).


----------



## lagoboss (Oct 9, 2014)

Exactly LOL. Despite the nasty surprise at Roosevelt and Michigan,  I have good news. 

I can confirm that it works after re-adding the card.

But always test first because it's easy to screw up that long list of numbers.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mchinand (Oct 13, 2014)

*SquareLess alternative?*

Are there any apps that can be used instead of SquareLess to get the Ventra card info since it doesn't seem to be available in the Play store anymore? If so, which apps do you recommend?


----------



## webmastir (Oct 13, 2014)

mchinand said:


> Are there any apps that can be used instead of SquareLess to get the Ventra card info since it doesn't seem to be available in the Play store anymore? If so, which apps do you recommend?

Click to collapse



Nope. That's it.


----------



## webmastir (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy to say it's been working pretty reliably for me in CTA stations. I imagine if it were an underground turnstile, where service is usually complete shi t, it wouldn't work so well. But for the most part, it's working after all app updates & re-adding card. :good:


----------



## icmevans (Oct 15, 2014)

Its working well for me too. I wonder if we can ask the developer to have an offline mode? So it doesn't have to check the cloud database every time. So in the subway we don't have trouble.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## webmastir (Oct 15, 2014)

https://twitter.com/cta/status/522441661456986114

http://www.transitchicago.com/news/default.aspx?Month=&Year=&Category=2&ArticleId=3354

CTA just announced an official app by 2015 - with NFC support. Nice.

No more of this hacky s hit.


----------



## SilverWolf12 (Oct 16, 2014)

Will the apps still be compatible with Android 5.0? Or should we assume that upgrading will mess things up?


----------



## mchinand (Oct 16, 2014)

webmastir said:


> https://twitter.com/cta/status/522441661456986114
> 
> http://www.transitchicago.com/news/default.aspx?Month=&Year=&Category=2&ArticleId=3354
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately NFC support isn't supposed to come until 2016.



> By early 2016, the app will allow customers to download a virtual Ventra card onto their Near Field Communications-compatible mobile devices, which will allow them to access their Ventra transit accounts to pay for rides on trains and buses directly from the Ventra app by touching the phone or device to a Ventra reader.

Click to collapse


----------



## invoke687 (Oct 19, 2014)

Could someone provide a mirror for squareless?


----------



## webmastir (Oct 19, 2014)

invoke687 said:


> Could someone provide a mirror for squareless?

Click to collapse



Sure. Here ya go:
https://app.box.com/SquareLessAPK


----------



## dfawlt (Oct 30, 2014)

*Use square as magstripe reader? TD Debit Visa?*

I can't for the life of me get Squareless to read my TD Debit Visa card (it has the wifi logo, as in tap to pay and works famously) using a Nexus 4 4.4.4. I read that someone had luck on their Nexus 7, so I'll try that when I get home.

In the interim, would I be able to pull the MagStripe data using the latest Square? I read that there might be encryption in the way though.

Also can anyone confirm they have got this working using a TD Debit Visa Access Card?

Cheers,

-dfawlt


----------



## icmevans (Oct 30, 2014)

I had a nexus 4. I couldn't get it to read any card. I believe it has to be the nexus 4 that has trouble. You can ask a friend if u can use his phone to scan. Screenshot. And give it to you. That's what I did. As for using a square. I don't believe that is possible due to it being encrypted for the app to read. You may be able to buy a magstripe thingy from amazon and use that with a computer. Then you don't need squareless. Not sure if that works however.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## webmastir (Oct 30, 2014)

It takes a lot of attempts sometimes to get it to read the card properly. Typically it's in the middle to upper area of the phone.

Be patient and keep trying...:good:


----------



## napkinsterror (Nov 20, 2014)

*Inquiry*

So this is pretty much awesome. I haven't even got it working, but I am excited that I came across this. This is my first phone with NFC, so trying to get the most out of it. I have a Motorold XT1254 (Droid Turbo). The Squareless App is not available via the Play Store, but the box link with the APK worked fine once I sent it to my phone. I also was able to get the ventra card reading with one tap and I tried it multiple times and it worked every time. This is very interesting just because of all the post about tapping 30+ times. The lack of the being able to copy and paste is seriously ridiculous. 

The biggest problem for me is I don't want to lose google wallet functionality completely. Nonetheless, I have done some app development before and I am thinking about how hard it would be to make a widget or something on your home screen that you click and it just changes the default app so that you don't have to dig into the settings. I have to make sure that setting is available via API but I think this would be cool. I would love if people could comment on the idea (problems, interest, concerns, security).

It seems like the recent updates also have cause more inconsistency with the successful reading via mobile phones. I am wondering if someone can provide me to more information on how specifically Ventra NFC works and their Mastercard PayPass. I want to understand why I can use any of the other NFC Tag readers in the Play Store. Also, if anyone knows a good source for information on security problems with using this like people have been mentioning with copying their cards. I am just trying to better understand this stuff! (Also I have read ALL the help pages on the ventrachicago website, I am looking for more of the techie stuff)

Thanks. I will post back after I give this a test.


----------



## SilverWolf12 (Dec 3, 2014)

So I was finally able to get it working. I upgraded to the Nexus 6 and it worked flawlessly. Maybe my Optimus G has incompatible hardware? But thanks to all who assisted me!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rude People (Jan 15, 2015)

works like a charm with my UPASS on my Tmobile S5 (stock rooted)!


----------



## Tom_clouddride (Jan 30, 2015)

*Cloud Ride on Google Play Makes this easy.*

Cloud ride lets you take your tapp ventra card and use it in a mobile app in seconds. Must have nfc and 4.4 + worked awesome on my nexus 5.

"Cloud Ride mobile app is the first and only application to offer the use of the contactless Ventra card transit card directly from your mobile device. Cloud Ride enables contactless Ventra card payment at transit terminals via NFC enable mobile phone running KitKat 4.4 and up. Simply up load your Ventra card to Cloud Ride and begin to tapp and ride direct from your mobile phone. Digitize your Ventra contactless card and move in to the future today with Cloud Ride."

*For use in Chicago, untested in other systems across the world.

See it on Google Play at Cloud Ride under transportation apps.

* It wont let me post link.

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

Cloud Ride on Google play makes this easy. It takes your contactless  Ventra card and allows for use on mobile phone in seconds. Check it out on Google Play store at Cloud Ride....has a red blue and black train logo.!


----------



## icmevans (Jan 30, 2015)

Can any one confirm that the above app by the guy with 1 post and the app name in his name, that its legit? I don't want to put personal info and my cards into it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2015)

*cloudride*

Cloud ride allows you to take your contactless Ventra card and put it on your mobile device (Android 4.4+ with Nfc) and tapp at transit terminal. Get at Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudride



mstofflett said:


> This is a how-to guide on using your phone's NFC to get onto the CTA.
> Requirements are as follows:
> Android 4.4 (KitKat)
> SimplyTapp App
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lagoboss (Feb 8, 2015)

Just installed it.  I'm going to test it out soon; can't wait!  

Thank-you soo much for this.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lagoboss (Feb 10, 2015)

Just tried today.  Doug is the simply tapp dev so I trust him 


I just tried it today at the CTA rail station in Chicago; an elevated one, not the subway.  

I tried today at 63rd and it worked just like my card does at most rail stations; as soon as I tap the phone, the turnstyle said "go". - only one tap needed and less than a second of contact.

If there aren't too many people behind me when I get on the 15, I'll try on the bus.

I'm using an SM-N900 (international Note 3) from Panama unlocked and running on an AT&T MVNO using official Lollipop.


Edit: worked flawlessly on the bus


----------



## webmastir (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Cloud ride allows you to take your contactless Ventra card and put it on your mobile device (Android 4.4+ with Nfc) and tapp at transit terminal. Get at Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudride

Click to collapse



Thanks for this! (until Ventra app comes out of course)

What's the "Device ID & call information" permission needed for?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Thanks for this! (until Ventra app comes out of course)
> 
> What's the "Device ID & call information" permission needed for?

Click to collapse



This is only used to make the account unique to the phone.  So, if u loose ur login and pass to wrong person, ur card can't be loaded on a different phone unless u unregister it


----------



## webmastir (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This is only used to make the account unique to the phone.  So, if u lose ur login and pass to wrong person, ur card can't be loaded on a different phone unless u unregister it

Click to collapse



Nice. Thanks for the quick explanation!


----------



## lagoboss (Feb 10, 2015)

You guys should try to get cta to hire you or buy your app.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## webmastir (Feb 10, 2015)

lagoboss said:


> You guys should try to get cta to hire you or buy your app.
> 
> *Sent from my no one gives a sh i t app*

Click to collapse



Lol. Why? Ventra already announced an app coming out later this year.


----------



## lagoboss (Feb 10, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Lol. Why? Ventra already announced an app coming out later this year.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but CTA says that tap and pay will come "later" after the app has been established this year.  If CTA were as awesome as this team, they would have an app now and tap and pay would be available at launch.

I'd market myself to them if I made these awesome apps.  CTA/Ventra clearly needs help; they are running windows mobile on ventra pads XD

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## icmevans (Feb 10, 2015)

I downloaded this. I have not tried to use cloudride yet at a ventral station. However I registered my email and a password. I also scanned my card.  I went to another phone, created another account user, and scanned the exact same card. There was no problems. Which brings me to why the email? 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mchinand (Feb 10, 2015)

lagoboss said:


> Just tried today.  Doug is the simply tapp dev so I trust him
> 
> 
> I just tried it today at the CTA rail station in Chicago; an elevated one, not the subway.
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed it (Cloud Ride) but when I try to 'Sign Up' by entering my email address and a password, it says 'Invalid Email Address or Password'.  Any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong? I have an AT&T HTC One (M7)  running KitKat 4.4.2.


----------



## lagoboss (Feb 11, 2015)

mchinand said:


> I installed it (Cloud Ride) but when I try to 'Sign Up' by entering my email address and a password, it says 'Invalid Email Address or Password'.  Any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong? I have an AT&T HTC One (M7)  running KitKat 4.4.2.

Click to collapse



Are you sure that you are signing UP instead of signing IN?

I don't really remember the process. I'll test on my mom's tablet soon. Edit: it won't let me download it on the tablet and it won't let me start over on my phone

Others, please help if you have suggestions.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rude People (Feb 13, 2015)

Confirmed that it is sign up if it's first time use of the app. Also, i want to ask is it a must to have the Cloud Ride app open and running for it to function? I ask this because i have my card on Tapp set to always activate along with my phone's NFC set to listen even with the screen off and locked as it is more convenient this way.


----------



## booradley001 (Mar 13, 2015)

Just tried it at the Chicago Brown station.  The first tap didn't go through; the reader said "waiting" or something for about 3 seconds, then failed when I pulled my phone away.  The second tap worked in well under a second.  Not sure what the deal w/ the first one was, but I suspect it was my phone acting wonky.  I'll try a few more times and see what happens.

Edit: Sony Xperia Z3c, for those wondering.


----------



## lagoboss (Mar 14, 2015)

My regular ventra card lags too so it's hard to tease out if it's the phone or ventra :/

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mchinand (Apr 13, 2015)

Was this app removed from the Play Store, it doesn't seem to come up in a search.


----------



## webmastir (Apr 13, 2015)

mchinand said:


> Was this app removed from the Play Store, it doesn't seem to come up in a search.

Click to collapse



Are you referring to CloudRide? It does appear that it has been taken down: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudride

I figured it was only a matter of time until CTA sent them a C&D.


----------



## mchinand (Apr 13, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Are you referring to CloudRide? It does appear that it has been taken down: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudride
> 
> I figured it was only a matter of time until CTA sent them a C&D.

Click to collapse



Yes, I was referring to Cloud Ride, I knew SimplyTapp was removed quite awhile ago and only Cloud Ride has been discussed for the last few months in this thread.

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------




webmastir said:


> Are you referring to CloudRide? It does appear that it has been taken down: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudride
> 
> I figured it was only a matter of time until CTA sent them a C&D.

Click to collapse



Last month, they had a call for volunteers to test the new app. It's being developed by GlobalSherpa who has created similar apps for other cities/transit agencies. The new app is going to be for CTA, Pace, and Metra.


----------



## webmastir (Apr 13, 2015)

Yep. I signed up and was accepted. I'm currently beta testing for them.


----------



## mchinand (Apr 13, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Yep. I signed up and was accepted. I'm currently beta testing for them.

Click to collapse



I guess that means I wasn't accepted as a beta tester. Not too surprised since I'm an infrequent CTA and Metra user (~1/week).


----------



## corpomonkey (May 20, 2015)

*Android 5.0 (Lollipop) and SimplyTapp*

Has anyone upgraded to Android 5.0 and still use SimplyTapp on CTA?

I have an Android 5.0 update pending on my phone (Sprint LG G2) and I want to make sure SimplyTapp works before I upgrade. This App has been very convenient to use for my daily commute and don't want to lose the ability use SimplyTapp after I upgrade to lollipop.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## icmevans (May 20, 2015)

I have android 5.0 on my oneplusone and it works fine. Not sure able about anything else except for simplytapp

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yours_falsely (Jun 8, 2015)

"So I'm pretty sure the website structure did change at some point and the directions aren't word for word applicable anymore. Here's what I did within Tapp.

    Add new card - SwipeYours.
    Use the SimplyBank Demo issuer and click send application
    Select the Tapp app
    Take your string acquired from Sqaureless and type it in the box to the left of "Modify Script." Click modify script when finished
    Click personalize card
    Click start new application
    Select Visa Magstripe SwipeYours (even though MasterCard paypass is an option, don't pick that)

This process worked for me."

Is it still possible to do this? I followed these instructions and it will look like it worked with a swipeyours animation but then I receive a prompt that I have no cards. Was anyone able to set this up recently?


----------



## roadking719 (Jun 23, 2015)

Seems like Jackless (Squareless' new name) isn't working with my OnePlus One for some reason, yet it used to work on my old Nexus 5. Any solutions?


----------



## jwb21 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Cloud Ride APK*

I updated my phone to R3 of the Android M preview yesterday and, long story short, had to wipe my phone during the process. I've gotten so used to using Cloud Ride that I spent the last day searching off and on for somewhere to download the APK but ran into a lot of spam sites and apps trying to install "downloaders" ... does anyone know if the real APK can still be downloaded from somewhere out there?


----------



## webmastir (Aug 19, 2015)

jwb21 said:


> I updated my phone to R3 of the Android M preview yesterday and, long story short, had to wipe my phone during the process. I've gotten so used to using Cloud Ride that I spent the last day searching off and on for somewhere to download the APK but ran into a lot of spam sites and apps trying to install "downloaders" ... does anyone know if the real APK can still be downloaded from somewhere out there?

Click to collapse



I don't use it any longer (actually didn't know it still worked (sweet)), but I can extract the APK from one of my TiBu archive backups. I have one from earlier this year if you'd like me post it.


----------



## jwb21 (Aug 19, 2015)

webmastir said:


> I don't use it any longer (actually didn't know it still worked (sweet)), but I can extract the APK from one of my TiBu archive backups. I have one from earlier this year if you'd like me post it.

Click to collapse



If you can and don't mind posting, that would be awesome. At least it will tide me over until the Ventra app (that probably won't work for the first couple months  anyhow) is released. Much appreciated!


----------



## webmastir (Aug 19, 2015)

jwb21 said:


> If you can and don't mind posting, that would be awesome. At least it will tide me over until the Ventra app (that probably won't work for the first couple months  anyhow) is released. Much appreciated!

Click to collapse



Sure. I just installed it and signed in via oAuth with my Google account — it's the only thing it'd let me sign in with. Appears to be functional. 

Here ya go: https://app.box.com/s/dzh9la1fmkt1y7wi5vhj8jsrfztzhwwi


----------



## t3chwizard (Aug 20, 2015)

Does anyone have an apk for the old SimplyTapp APK? The new Tapp app always crashes when I try to refresh my list of cards on Lollipop. Does anyone have any ideas to fix this also?


----------



## webmastir (Aug 20, 2015)

rjmxtech said:


> Does anyone have an apk for the old SimplyTapp APK? The new Tapp app always crashes when I try to refresh my list of cards on Lollipop. Does anyone have any ideas to fix this also?

Click to collapse



Sure. Kinda like I did a few posts above, I pulled it from an archived backup. Appears to install and open on Lollipop(LG G2) at least. No idea if it still works as it used to.

Tapp APK: (rm'd link)

*edit*: I just realized it's still in the play store. i swore it was removed a while back.


----------



## t3chwizard (Aug 20, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Sure. Kinda like I did a few posts above, I pulled it from an archived backup. Appears to install and open on Lollipop(LG G2) at least. No idea if it still works as it used to.
> 
> Tapp APK: https://app.box.com/s/5caak7h68aeahpaqrm90pi7m3rd1djly

Click to collapse



That's the same one I have. For some reason it just crashes on me when I try to refresh the card list.


----------



## webmastir (Aug 20, 2015)

rjmxtech said:


> That's the same one I have. For some reason it just crashes on me when I try to refresh the card list.

Click to collapse



Ah. Yeah there's no fixing it then man, since it's now abandoned.


----------



## t3chwizard (Aug 20, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Ah. Yeah there's no fixing it then man, since it's now abandoned.

Click to collapse



How do you know it was abandoned?


----------



## webmastir (Aug 20, 2015)

rjmxtech said:


> How do you know it was abandoned?

Click to collapse



Because I know everything, Tim. 

Hehe...but seriously.. it's coming up on a year since it was last updated.


----------



## t3chwizard (Aug 20, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Because I know everything
> 
> Hehe...but seriously.. it's coming up on a year since it was last updated.

Click to collapse



Oh wow. My review is on the page. Also I sent an email to the simplytapp info email so maybe we will get a response. If not maybe we need to start a petition.

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------


So we got a response for the email I sent to them. I'm going to provide them with a logcat next.


----------



## webmastir (Aug 21, 2015)

rjmxtech said:


> Oh wow. My review is on the page...

Click to collapse



Hehe. Yeah, I saw it and realized it was too similar to what you were saying in here.


----------



## t3chwizard (Aug 21, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Hehe. Yeah, I saw it and realized it was too similar to what you were saying in here.

Click to collapse



Haha. Keep your hopes up people. The ghost developer seems to have reincarnated. We may have some bug fixes and updates after all.


----------



## YemeniFriend (Aug 31, 2015)

*Confused? Help!*

Ha Whoops! Nevermind! It turns out I had to put it in the blank before modify script! Thanks for this trick btw


----------



## gf6 (Aug 31, 2015)

wat


----------



## t3chwizard (Sep 2, 2015)

YemeniFriend said:


> Ha Whoops! Nevermind! It turns out I had to put it in the blank before modify script! Thanks for this trick btw

Click to collapse



? What?


----------



## Tom_clouddride (Sep 11, 2015)

*CloudRide on Amazon app store for Android.*

CloudRide App on Amazon App store for Android.
Step 1.
Download Amazon app store app :Amazon Appstore: 
Step 2.
Download CloudRide App. 

Step 3. 
Tap and Ride ....

Sorry XDA wont let me post links not enough cred yet.


----------



## legato89 (Sep 29, 2015)

If I want to use both Cloud Ride tap & pay and Android Pay tap & pay at McDolans & Ballgreens whats the best setup? In settings if I check favor foreground app, if I'm in a app that one is favored for tap & pay, right?


----------



## Tom_clouddride (Oct 1, 2015)

legato89 said:


> If I want to use both Cloud Ride tap & pay and Android Pay tap & pay at McDolans & Ballgreens whats the best setup? In settings if I check favor foreground app, if I'm in a app that one is favored for tap & pay, right?

Click to collapse



Check favor foreground app is the way to use both. This way android pay can be your default and cloud ride can be used when it is in foreground or vice versa.


----------



## legato89 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tom_clouddride said:


> Check favor foreground app is the way to use both. This way android pay can be your default and cloud ride can be used when it is in foreground or vice versa.

Click to collapse



Cool. If I have Cloud Ride set as my default will I be using the consumer-unfriendly Ventra debit account if I forget to launch Android Pay while at PetCo?


----------



## Tom_clouddride (Oct 1, 2015)

legato89 said:


> Cool. If I have Cloud Ride set as my default will I be using the consumer-unfriendly Ventra debit account if I forget to launch Android Pay while at PetCo?

Click to collapse



correct. If no app is in the foreground it launches default payment app when tap on Contactless POS.


----------



## John` (Oct 10, 2015)

I can't seem to sign into a new device with the same email. I got a new phone and installed the app but it says my account is registered to another device. I want to use the same account on my new phone. How do I proceed?


----------



## webmastir (Oct 10, 2015)

I can post the new Ventra beta APK if anyone wants (that wasn't accepted into the beta testing group).


----------



## t3chwizard (Oct 10, 2015)

webmastir said:


> I can post the new Ventra beta APK if anyone wants (that wasn't accepted into the beta testing group).

Click to collapse



Yes pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeewe


----------



## mchinand (Oct 10, 2015)

webmastir said:


> I can post the new Ventra beta APK if anyone wants (that wasn't accepted into the beta testing group).

Click to collapse





rjmxtech said:


> Yes pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeewe

Click to collapse



It doesn't have NFC tap-and-pay support yet, though. Unless, you have a newer version than I have.


----------



## webmastir (Oct 12, 2015)

mchinand said:


> It doesn't have NFC tap-and-pay support yet, though. Unless, you have a newer version than I have.

Click to collapse



That's a good point - it definitely doesn't yet. I'm not sure if they're going to GA this app w/ that functionality. They did say it's in their long list of future ToDo list.


----------



## t3chwizard (Oct 12, 2015)

webmastir said:


> That's a good point - it definitely doesn't yet. I'm not sure if they're going to GA this app w/ that functionality. They did say it's in their long list of future ToDo list.

Click to collapse



Are you going to post it?


----------



## webmastir (Oct 12, 2015)

rjmxtech said:


> Are you going to post it?

Click to collapse



Oh, right. Here ya go: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4RmCY70W5Z-LVJPS2hISERKTm8

*EDIT:* New version out. Link can be found on my other post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63586027&postcount=169


----------



## t3chwizard (Oct 13, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Oh, right. Here ya go: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4RmCY70W5Z-LVJPS2hISERKTm8

Click to collapse



Can you keep posting apks whenever updates are put out?


----------



## webmastir (Oct 13, 2015)

rjmxtech said:


> Can you keep posting apks whenever updates are put out?

Click to collapse



Sure. Will do. The apk I posted was their 2nd update - will follow up when an update is put out (doesn't seem to be too often).


----------



## t3chwizard (Oct 14, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Sure. Will do. The apk I posted was their 2nd update - will follow up when an update is put out (doesn't seem to be too often).

Click to collapse



The current one you just posted does not allow you to use your phone to pay, is that correct?


----------



## webmastir (Oct 14, 2015)

rjmxtech said:


> The current one you just posted does not allow you to use your phone to pay, is that correct?

Click to collapse



Correct. They won't add that functionality for a while, unfortunately.


----------



## t3chwizard (Oct 16, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Correct. They won't add that functionality for a while, unfortunately.

Click to collapse



Darnnnnn


----------



## webmastir (Oct 16, 2015)

rjmxtech said:


> Darnnnnn

Click to collapse



I know, man, I know...


----------



## t3chwizard (Oct 18, 2015)

webmastir said:


> I know, man, I know...

Click to collapse



Agreed. That's the goal eventually though correct?


----------



## webmastir (Oct 19, 2015)

rjmxtech said:


> Agreed. That's the goal eventually though correct?

Click to collapse



Yeah. I know it's on their feature enhancements list. I can't find the post on their Google+ beta community, but I know I saw it somewhere when it was asked.


----------



## webmastir (Oct 19, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Yeah. I know it's on their feature enhancements list. I can't find the post on their Google+ beta community, but I know I saw it somewhere when it was asked.

Click to collapse



edit: asked again:


----------



## t3chwizard (Oct 23, 2015)

webmastir said:


> edit: asked again:

Click to collapse



Ugh


----------



## webmastir (Oct 31, 2015)

webmastir said:


> Sure. Will do. The apk I posted was their 2nd update - will follow up when an update is put out (doesn't seem to be too often).

Click to collapse



An update was put out the other day. Here's the latest APK link:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4RmCY70W5Z-eFIxWDl1TFFIUDA/view (aka: *v1.0.114.5*)

*Release notes*:

In this new version, 1.0.114.5, here are some of the new improvements in the app:


Menu items are properly aligned on certain Android devices where they’d become misaligned if you opened the app while holding the device in portrait (sideways) orientation.
New credit card entry form accessibility improvements
Accessibility improvements for popups, including “reduced fare” alert
Calendar and clock entry for future Metra arrival info again functional on certain Android devices where system clock was updated
Issue with switching to airplane mode resolved
Cancelled Metra trains and skipped stops removed from results


----------



## webmastir (Nov 7, 2015)

webmastir said:


> An update was put out the other day. Here's the latest APK link:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4RmCY70W5Z-eFIxWDl1TFFIUDA/view (aka: *v1.0.114.5*)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New minor update is out, v1.0.114.6. This appears to be the only fix:

New: Additional accessibility improvements for launching Metra tickets
*Download URL*: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4RmCY70W5Z-bGJuanpRdjVDc1k/view

Also, it appears as if they'll publicly release this soon, as they've updated their public Ventra website.


----------



## mchinand (Nov 13, 2015)

I just received an email from Metra announcing that the Ventra app will be officially released on November 19th. Here is the press release on their website.


----------



## t3chwizard (Nov 13, 2015)

mchinand said:


> I just received an email from Metra announcing that the Ventra app will be officially released on November 19th. Here is the press release on their website.

Click to collapse



I think I saw something about it on ABC7 news last night if I am not mistaken.


----------



## webmastir (Nov 19, 2015)

http://www.ventrachicago.com/app/

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ventrachicago.riderapp


----------



## marpat1 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Stop Working?*

Did anyones simplytapp app stop working? I keep getting a card could not be read error. It worked fine before and all of a sudden stopped working.


----------



## resrevni (Jan 6, 2016)

marpat1 said:


> Did anyones simplytapp app stop working? I keep getting a card could not be read error. It worked fine before and all of a sudden stopped working.

Click to collapse



Are you on Marshmallow? Rooted? Modified system? I have not been able to get Cloudride working either on the Nexus 5X. 

"Card read successful" and then, "Unknown error, try again."

Still works fine on the old Nexus 5 that's still running Lollipop. I've not updated it.


----------



## marpat1 (Jan 6, 2016)

resrevni said:


> Are you on Marshmallow? Rooted? Modified system? I have not been able to get Cloudride working either on the Nexus 5X.
> 
> "Card read successful" and then, "Unknown error, try again."
> 
> Still works fine on the old Nexus 5 that's still running Lollipop. I've not updated it.

Click to collapse



I'm on marshmallow with nexus 6p and im not rooted. It worked my whole semester and then in the last day it stopped working. I'm going to reinstall and re add my ventra card and try. I'll give you an update as soon as I test it.


----------



## webmastir (Jan 6, 2016)

marpat1 said:


> I'm on marshmallow with nexus 6p

Click to collapse



Same here. I still effing love this phone.


----------



## lagoboss (Jan 7, 2016)

webmastir said:


> Same here. I still effing love this phone.

Click to collapse



:x I was horrified by it. It had the weird mic problem for me.

My inner Samsung fanboyism brought me 
to edge+


----------



## marpat1 (Jan 14, 2016)

*It works now*



resrevni said:


> Are you on Marshmallow? Rooted? Modified system? I have not been able to get Cloudride working either on the Nexus 5X.
> 
> "Card read successful" and then, "Unknown error, try again."
> 
> Still works fine on the old Nexus 5 that's still running Lollipop. I've not updated it.

Click to collapse



Hey so i deleted the saved card and i re-added it and i tried it again today and it worked perfectly. I feel like you might have to re-add it everytime it stops working. But yea thats the solution.


----------



## resrevni (Jan 14, 2016)

marpat1 said:


> Hey so i deleted the saved card and i re-added it and i tried it again today and it worked perfectly. I feel like you might have to re-add it everytime it stops working. But yea thats the solution.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply but in my case there is no scanned card present. It's a brand new phone!


----------



## marpat1 (Jan 14, 2016)

resrevni said:


> Thanks for the reply but in my case there is no scanned card present. It's a brand new phone!

Click to collapse



I just saw your original message and you are using cloudride? I don't know what cloudride is but I'm using the app jackless and simplytapp. It should work after that and make sure you copy exactly what jackless gives you.


----------



## yours_falsely (Feb 21, 2016)

I just got a new phone as well and am having the same problem; I'm getting an unknoqn error. My other phone worked fine and I'm wondering if there's something wrong on the backend.


----------



## yep_nexus (Mar 12, 2016)

*cloud ride*

hi, i've read this thread more than once and upgraded my phone in large part to get NFC support. thanks for the info! now i have Tapp which works for the cta when the app isn't trying to connect to SimplyTapp. i emailed the dev to sort out why the app is flaky and he said i should be using Cloud Ride. fair enough. 
here's my issue. i don't trust Amazon with permissions, and to use the current version of Cloud Ride, it requires the Amazon underground app to be installed. i tried the APK posted here, but that won't read my Ventra card, like someone else reported. any suggestions or should i just suck it up and use Amazon? N6 on Marshmallow here.


----------



## resrevni (Mar 12, 2016)

yep_nexus said:


> hi, i've read this thread more than once and upgraded my phone in large part to get NFC support. thanks for the info! now i have Tapp which works for the cta when the app isn't trying to connect to SimplyTapp. i emailed the dev to sort out why the app is flaky and he said i should be using Cloud Ride. fair enough.
> here's my issue. i don't trust Amazon with permissions, and to use the current version of Cloud Ride, it requires the Amazon underground app to be installed. i tried the APK posted here, but that won't read my Ventra card, like someone else reported. any suggestions or should i just suck it up and use Amazon? N6 on Marshmallow here.

Click to collapse



The Cloudride app on Amazon doesn't work either. The developer is a nice guy but he doesn't support his app at all. Currently, Cloudride is able to successfully scan, but cannot save the card on my Nexus 5X.


----------



## yep_nexus (Mar 13, 2016)

resrevni said:


> The Cloudride app on Amazon doesn't work either. The developer is a nice guy but he doesn't support his app at all. Currently, Cloudride is able to successfully scan, but cannot save the card on my Nexus 5X.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info. Well that's unfortunate. Guess i'll live with Tapp until Ventra gets their app working for this. It should be ready by... 2018 maybe? 
On a serious note, the press for this in the market might be pretty reduced, considering the iPeople won't be able to use NFC until Apple allows devs to utilize it. Silly iPeople!


----------



## realdaguru (Apr 19, 2016)

Welp. Seemed like it was too good to be true.

I've used Tapp for almost a year now and it worked flawlessly until yesterday. I keep getting the error "Could not make a connection"

I've signed into the account, the card is still there, but the app is not communicating with the site.

Has anyone made any progress with this? Any other alternative apps that work?


----------



## yep_nexus (Apr 19, 2016)

*+1*



realdaguru said:


> Welp. Seemed like it was too good to be true.
> 
> I've used Tapp for almost a year now and it worked flawlessly until yesterday. I keep getting the error "Could not make a connection"
> 
> I've signed into the account, the card is still there, but the app is not communicating with the site.

Click to collapse



same here, it worked in the morning and by evening the app would not connect. i noticed when i tried to go to simplytapp.com from my phone the site has certificate errors. it loads right up from a desktop though. i wonder if an expired certificate is causing the problem. solving this is another issue...


----------



## t3chwizard (Apr 19, 2016)

yep_nexus said:


> same here, it worked in the morning and by evening the app would not connect. i noticed when i tried to go to simplytapp.com from my phone the site has certificate errors. it loads right up from a desktop though. i wonder if an expired certificate is causing the problem. solving this is another issue...

Click to collapse



I sent an email to the developer once, and on top of this he put out a new app or updated one on March 15, 2016 (or close to that might be 16th idk) so I'll send another email and see what is going on. Don't lose hope yet. On a new app on the play store by this same "Andrew Stephen" there is a different email listed, so I shot one off to that address hoping for someone to respond and fix this for us.


----------



## yep_nexus (Apr 20, 2016)

rjmxtech said:


> I sent an email to the developer once, and on top of this he put out a new app or updated one on March 15, 2016 (or close to that might be 16th idk) so I'll send another email and see what is going on. Don't lose hope yet. On a new app on the play store by this same "Andrew Stephen" there is a different email listed, so I shot one off to that address hoping for someone to respond and fix this for us.

Click to collapse



well it's working again as of this evening. if your email to the developer helped fix it, thank you! 
now i'm happy to stash my Ventra card back into its RFID sleeve and forget about it for a good long while. cheers.


----------



## t3chwizard (Apr 20, 2016)

yep_nexus said:


> well it's working again as of this evening. if your email to the developer helped fix it, thank you!
> now i'm happy to stash my Ventra card back into its RFID sleeve and forget about it for a good long while. cheers.

Click to collapse



Yay!!!! Sometimes it is the simplest things we overlook that are the key to solving a problem. Working in technology this is something you see time and time again.


----------



## t3chwizard (Apr 20, 2016)

@yep_nexus for some reason when I click on the swipeyours card I added the app force closes on me. I'm on Nexus 6 running DU


----------



## yep_nexus (Apr 20, 2016)

rjmxtech said:


> @yep_nexus for some reason when I click on the swipeyours card I added the app force closes on me. I'm on Nexus 6 running DU

Click to collapse



did you try reinstalling it? surprisingly i did not have to re-enter any info after a reinstall.


----------



## t3chwizard (Apr 20, 2016)

yep_nexus said:


> did you try reinstalling it? surprisingly i did not have to re-enter any info after a reinstall.

Click to collapse



I had to enter my card info obtained from jackless as I didn't have it set up before because my old phone sucked. When you enter the custom info, what part of the number should I be entering? The full string or what?

Also I tried a reinstall and it still force closes on me.


----------



## yep_nexus (Apr 20, 2016)

rjmxtech said:


> I had to enter my card info obtained from jackless as I didn't have it set up before because my old phone sucked. When you enter the custom info, what part of the number should I be entering? The full string or what?

Click to collapse



yes the full string - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64795444&postcount=181



rjmxtech said:


> Also I tried a reinstall and it still force closes on me.

Click to collapse



also a restart or power cycle?


----------



## t3chwizard (Apr 20, 2016)

yep_nexus said:


> yes the full string - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64795444&postcount=181
> 
> also a restart or power cycle?

Click to collapse


 @yep_nexus

After restart/power cycle on DU it still force closes

EDIT: I switched to CM and it works without force closing


----------



## t3chwizard (Apr 21, 2016)

I just tried it on a CTA bus and it did not work. It said "Card not read, please scan again" or something similar. @webmastir any ideas?
I tried it on the train too and it did not work there either. Tried scanning it several times.


----------



## scriptnstuff (Apr 25, 2016)

*Success!*

Got it to work on my Nexus 5X by following this thread, thanks guys!

Do you guys open Tapp and activate the SwipeYours card before you scan in, or do you have Tapp set to`Card Always Activated`?

This is great, I'm pumped it's working!


----------



## t3chwizard (Apr 27, 2016)

scriptnstuff said:


> Got it to work on my Nexus 5X by following this thread, thanks guys!
> 
> Do you guys open Tapp and activate the SwipeYours card before you scan in, or do you have Tapp set to`Card Always Activated`?
> 
> This is great, I'm pumped it's working!

Click to collapse



It did not work for me. Do u have a student Ventra card or regular one? I have noticed when I swipe my student Ventra card, the string jackless gives me changes ever couple swipes so I think it could be changing when swiped hence why it won't work for me.


----------



## scriptnstuff (Apr 27, 2016)

rjmxtech said:


> It did not work for me. Do u have a student Ventra card or regular one? I have noticed when I swipe my student Ventra card, the string jackless gives me changes ever couple swipes so I think it could be changing when swiped hence why it won't work for me.

Click to collapse



I have a regular ventra card, have been using the app to scan in every time I ride. It has worked every time but sometimes it takes 3-4 swipes. It never works on the first try for me, which sucks, but hey, it works and its free, can't complain.


----------



## t3chwizard (Apr 27, 2016)

scriptnstuff said:


> I have a regular ventra card, have been using the app to scan in every time I ride. It has worked every time but sometimes it takes 3-4 swipes. It never works on the first try for me, which sucks, but hey, it works and its free, can't complain.

Click to collapse



It must be that I don't have a regular card. Does the swipe data change for you each time or few times you swipe with jackless? (If you don't know could you please check that for me in jackless?)


----------



## mkone5718 (May 9, 2016)

*IS this still working? What are the new steps?*



yours_falsely said:


> "So I'm pretty sure the website structure did change at some point and the directions aren't word for word applicable anymore. Here's what I did within Tapp.
> 
> Add new card - SwipeYours.
> Use the SimplyBank Demo issuer and click send application
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## loverdugo (May 24, 2016)

I used Jackless to get the code from my Ventra card and followed the Tapp instructions. Worked perfectly. Only problem for me is that I have to unlock Tapp every time I want to use it by putting in my PIN.



mkone5718 said:


> yours_falsely said:
> 
> 
> > "So I'm pretty sure the website structure did change at some point and the directions aren't word for word applicable anymore. Here's what I did within Tapp.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## azgjazeof (Aug 20, 2016)

The service SwipeYours (simplybank.us) seems to be down, therefore it is impossible to add a newly scanned card.
Any alternative? Thanks


----------



## sirrix (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm seeing the same thing. I couldn't find an alternative. 



azgjazeof said:


> The service SwipeYours (simplybank.us) seems to be down, therefore it is impossible to add a newly scanned card.
> Any alternative? Thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## geoff78 (Aug 26, 2016)

is there anyone who post the download link for cloud ride,thanks


----------



## webmastir (Aug 26, 2016)

geoff78 said:


> is there anyone who post the download link for cloud ride,thanks

Click to collapse



Search this thread.


----------



## ankurR (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks working here?


----------



## yours_falsely (Sep 6, 2016)

Once again I'm having issues. Has anyone been able to set up Cloud ride recently? I'm running Marshmallow on a note 7 and when I try to sign in I just get "Unable to connect to server".


----------



## John` (Sep 10, 2016)

yours_falsely said:


> Once again I'm having issues. Has anyone been able to set up Cloud ride recently? I'm running Marshmallow on a note 7 and when I try to sign in I just get "Unable to connect to server".

Click to collapse



Cloud Ride didn't work the last time I used it back in late 2015 either,


----------



## YemeniFriend (Sep 21, 2016)

Has the app stopped working for everyone now? I was able to use it before, but now I get the Bad Device Error. No I'm not rooted. Help?


----------



## Ydisodhxbshz (Jan 1, 2017)

Bump for interest, any fix found yet?


----------



## DarK_MischieF (Jun 28, 2017)

Ventra now officially supports Android Pay, Samsung Pay, and Apple Pay.
More info here


----------



## yours_falsely (Nov 6, 2017)

DarK_MischieF said:


> Ventra now officially supports Android Pay, Samsung Pay, and Apple Pay.
> More info here

Click to collapse



These have been officially supported for a while, but just using a tap to pay solution like this doesn't allow transfers because it's a 'pay as you go' (PAYG) transaction. So what might normally cost me $2.50 for a bus to a train, would now cost $4.50.   This is one of the reasons why we want to get our Ventra cards on our phones.


----------



## t3chwizard (Nov 7, 2017)

yours_falsely said:


> These have been officially supported for a while, but just using a tap to pay solution like this doesn't allow transfers because it's a 'pay as you go' (PAYG) transaction. So what might normally cost me $2.50 for a bus to a train, would now cost $4.50. This is one of the reasons why we want to get our Ventra cards on our phones.

Click to collapse



Yea...I wish the old solution still worked...


----------



## gompka (Nov 6, 2018)

Transfers now work with pay as you go, so do 7, 10, 30 day passes. No dice for pretax transit benefit though, still have to use the physical ventra card.


----------



## sachinbiradar9 (Nov 9, 2018)

SimplyTapp is no more available on Google PlayStore?


----------



## PaKii94 (Nov 9, 2018)

gompka said:


> Transfers now work with pay as you go, so do 7, 10, 30 day passes. No dice for pretax transit benefit though, still have to use the physical ventra card.

Click to collapse



Discovered this thread looking for a way to get my pretax commuter benefit into google pay. There HAS to be a way. We are ingenious people. Just have to find it


----------



## webmastir (Nov 9, 2018)

sachinbiradar9 said:


> SimplyTapp is no more available on Google PlayStore?

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapp


----------



## sachinbiradar9 (Nov 15, 2018)

webmastir said:


>

Click to collapse



It says - "We're sorry, the requested URL was not found on this server."
Is it restricted to some country? I am trying to access it from  U.S.


----------



## webmastir (Nov 15, 2018)

sachinbiradar9 said:


> It says - "We're sorry, the requested URL was not found on this server."
> Is it restricted to some country? I am trying to access it from  U.S.

Click to collapse



Weird. Works fine for me and I'm also in the US.


----------



## ymir606 (Nov 25, 2018)

So Squareless has always been able to scan the first generation cards, but mine is expiring soon and I got my new card in the mail. The problem is, I can't scan it.

Has anyone been able to get the proper data from the new cards?


----------



## yep_nexus (Jun 14, 2021)

For those of you still following this thread years later, Ventra (finally) paired up with Google Pay so you can use your phone to pay for transit via NFC again. The catch is once you set up your card in GPay, you can't use the physical card any more. https://www.ventrachicago.com/googlepay-faq/


----------

